# Float Lock Drill Press Vise



## derfatdutchman (Nov 14, 2019)

My latest project is copy of Mr. Pete's float lock drill press vice. I had to tweak a few of the dimensions to fit the stock I had on hand. All in all a fun project.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 15, 2019)

This is a project high on my list. Great job and thanks for sharing. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 15, 2019)

A larger picture would help.


----------



## WCraig (Nov 15, 2019)

derfatdutchman said:


> My latest project is copy of Mr. Pete's float lock drill press vice. I had to tweak a few of the dimensions to fit the stock I had on hand. All in all a fun project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for the black finish?

Craig


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 15, 2019)

Who is Mr Pete?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 15, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> Who is Mr Pete?



He's your You Tube shop teacher.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words. Its does not have any finish on it right now, my bottle of cold blue was so old it dried up!


----------



## Joeman77 (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice Job!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2019)

This is a link to the series.


----------

